# Help choosing a target air rifle



## twoshoes22 (Jul 18, 2011)

I am looking for some input on an air rifle to choose. I am looking for a full sized rifle to shoot paper targets at 30 feet for under $150. This will be shot indoors (with a pellet trap with a full backdrop) so im looking for a quiet full sized rifle, spring powered, wood stock, shooting .177 caliber pellets, with an aim of practicing form indoors when unable to make it to the range. This will not be used for hunting in any way.

I am having trouble finding which rifles are intended for a full size adult and have accurate target shooting in mind. Currently shooting an old red ryder, but the dimensions are comically small making form difficult to maintain. Air rifles i have looked at was the tech T99 and the Daisey powerline target pro.

Thank you ahead of time


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

You aren't going to get much for $150
However, this is a honey for $70 more.
http://www.pyramydair.com/p/rws-34-air-rifle.shtml


----------



## esyadam (Jul 24, 2011)

my suggestion... what feels good in your hands? budget be darned,,, put every/any air rifle to your shoulder and see how it feels.for indoor shooting, i would suggest keeping the rated muzzle velocity down to the 500fps range.before purchasing,,,,borrow anything you can get your hands on for a "test drive".for the price a crosman will never let you down. some of the gammos are great buys too. i found a cool new "youth "rifle , the "ruger explorer' at wallymart .smallish in my hands, but a dead shot out of the box. picked it up fri nite, got 100 rounds through it today,{cphp} good buy.advice is advice,,,until i hold one and shoot it i cant say if i will like it.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome aboard esyadam. :beer:


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

Welcome and enjoy this place. Some pretty good people contribute here.

You might look at the Bronco from Pyramyd Air. http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Air_Ventu ... rifle/2013

It is one that fits Adults even if not a really large rifle. It fills the bill considering what you are looking for.

Many general air rifles will work as already mentioned. If you can get to a store or three and handle them it will help.

That said, I got a Daisy Powerline 953 TargetPro for neighbor kids as a 'loaner' and to teach shooting. They like it and I have shot it a lot. Single stroke cocking. Very accurate - the upgraded model is used by a number of top shooters for practice. It can be used single shot or with a five shot magazine. Lightweight, easy to cock and simple to shoot. An accurate and fun shooter and perfect for indoor accuracy practice. I enjoyed shooting it and put a small scope on it and used the rifle for picking off grasshoppers from tomato plant leaves in the garden at 10 feet to 30 feet. Worked well - as well as nailing some pest birds at those ranges.

http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Daisy_Pow ... getPro/585
Also, this description from Airguns of Arizona on the rifle.
Powerline Target Pro 953 
The PowerLine® TargetPro is perfectly engineered for the beginning competitive shooter, though it's also a great small-game rifle, and lots of fun for recreational shooting. With just one pump, a shooter gets loads of power, for accurate shooting at the target range, or in the field. With its 5-shot clip, follow up shots are fast, too. The single pump cocking lever, straight-pull bolt action and the fiber-optic sights are easy for beginning or intermediate shooters to use. Plus, the outstanding balance and superior accuracy of the TargetPro gives shooters exactly what they need to hone their skills and earn their stripes in both the woods and in competition.

ACTION: Single Pump pneumatic 
SIGHTS: Front/Rear Fiber Optic 
SAFETY: Manual Cross Bolt 
MAX. MUZZLE VELOCITY: 500 fps 
WEIGHT 6.4 lbs 
OVERALL LENGTH: 38.75" 
CALIBER: .177 
STOCK/FOREARM/GRIP: Match Style Composite

I don't put the PyramydAir links to boost them, just for convenience. I buy stuff from them as well as others. They just have some good info that is easily accessible. Airguns of Arizona is also good. But, if you shop locally your area might have a good choice to make this easier.

Whatever you do, good luck.


----------

